# The end - killed by a Russian



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

After months of speculation & lies, it's all fallen through in Blackpool, and the end is now finally here.

As of 5pm tonight the receivers are in at TVR (Blackpool Automotive). The land at Bristol Avenue which the factory sits on has been valued on behalf of the receivers, and new locks have now been put on the premises.

A sad sad day IMO and a tragic end for the company, ripped apart by one greedy stupid Russian. Some of the most draw dropping cars came from TVR, and I feel privileged to have owned one and been part of it. With new legislations etc I doubt we shall see the likes of such cars again.

My heart goes out ot the workers who have been messed around and will not be paid this christmas.

R.I.P TVR.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sad tale all round.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

How can you put this to an end? Criminal!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The death-knell was first sounded when there were no more 5-yr old children left in Blackpool with a set of crayons.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

jampott said:


> The death-knell was first sounded when there were no more 5-yr old children left in Blackpool with a set of crayons.


ROFL :lol:

sorry


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Kev, where does the info come from, as a search of the web does not verify that TVR is administration?

If your info is correct, then it is truly a sad day.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

fucking disgusting.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Very sad.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

<sells RAC and AA stock>


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> Kev, where does the info come from, as a search of the web does not verify that TVR is administration?
> 
> If your info is correct, then it is truly a sad day.


There are many threads on Pistonheads, the tvr website is also down http://www.tvr.co.uk/ so looks like it is true.


----------



## NIIK_TT (May 7, 2002)

Very sad.... I really like the Sagaris .


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I wonder if it will be sale for a quid like Rover was?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The wife won't be happy ,more work :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Tis indeed very sad.

A tragic waste of yet another British Heritage.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Sad day indeed. :x



John C said:


> <sells RAC and AA stock>


Hehe....very good... :wink:


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Well, I should think we should be buying AA and RAC stock. If there are less TVRs, there will be less callouts and more profitability for the emergency breakdown companies :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I still can not find anything to verify that TVR has gone into Administration.

The TVR website IS up and running, and yes there are problems documented, but nowhere is there any info to suggest the title of this thread it correct (yet).

However - Dealer Gatwick TVR has gone bust.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I still can not find anything to verify that TVR has gone into Administration.
> 
> The TVR website IS up and running, and yes there are problems documented, but nowhere is there any info to suggest the title of this thread it correct (yet).
> 
> However - Dealer Gatwick TVR has gone bust.


Richard,

TVR has 2 parts, the name 'TVR' and the production ' Blackpool Automotive'.

Blackpool Automotive is now in the hands of the receivers and TVR (the name) is still active. 'Blackpool Automotive' was the production element of TVR which Smolenski had 'apparantly' intended to outsource to the Jensen consortium, which 'apparantly' fell through at the last minute.

Smolenski has sold everything that is saleable e.g body moulds, chassis jigs, old cars, development cars etc etc, so now he can do what he likes with the TVR brand e.g. take it abroad, sell it etc etc. The fact now is that TVR in the historical business & Bristish sense, is dead.

Following London thunder, Pistonheads has a number of (now ex) factory workers on it. They all received their letters about the non pay & receivership yesterday, and if you ring the factory (as a few on Pistonheads did just to double check) they will clarify the situation.

Gatwick TVR went bust in November, followed by Barnet TVR (The TVR Centre) at the start of this month.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

It's a real shame. Ever since I saw the Cerbera in a car mag circa 1997 I have wanted one ever since. It was on my list of cars to own after a 911. Wonder if I'll ever get to tick that one off?


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

When and wherever the TVR name resurfaces how many existing TVR owners and fans will actually buy one following the debacle at Blackpool ??

I suspect not many; part of the "ownership experience" was the quirkyness, freedom of expression in styling and the admiration of a small company having the balls to design and manufacture its own engines. In return you got fantastic performance, a driving experience that favoured the skilled and/or the brave and the dubious pleasure of customers finalising each models R & D at their own expense.

I almost bought a Tuscan convertible 18 months ago (in Reflex Charcoal, what a colour !) but, I guess like many, decided to wait and see if the company was going to survive given the recent takeover and constant management changes. The writing was definately on the wall !

Will you be able to buy a new TVR in future? I have my doubts.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

On the BBC News front page now:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lanc ... 207799.stm


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > I still can not find anything to verify that TVR has gone into Administration.
> ...


Just like Mini was dead before those pesky Germans got hold of it? :wink:

ps Maybe Peter Wheeler will buy it back for a tenner? Now that would be ironic. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A picture taken by one of the (ex)workers last tuesday (09-01-07) after they were granted permission from administrators to pick up their personal belongings.

About a million quid's worth of Blackpool's finest (80-90% finished) sat there gathering dust. What's even more frustrating is some of the cars sat there have been identified by their owners on PH (the people that ordered them), and there is nothing they can do about it to get them finished.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sad sad picture


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hasn't stopped someone from thinking about changing their car again! :wink:


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very sad picture.

I wonder what will happen to the used TVR prices now??


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

sad picture, what a waste. I hope TVR will come back but we will have to see, i doubt it.


----------

